
Show HN: Blockchain Implementation Using MongoDB - hoanhan101
https://github.com/hoanhan101/blockchain-db
======
nnn1234
Hey Hoanhan101, Love that you are working on this. I see listed in to-do's
introduce multiple nodes.

I am working on a similar idea, to build a blockchain as a datastructure
application. Would love to talk in more detail

